# 4-wheel cart?



## MajorClementine (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a cheaper EE cart that I've been using with Clementine for the last 3 years. It's worked great for us. It's held up well and can take a beating. But now that we are getting better (both the horse and I) I'd like to get another cart. I was thinking maybe something with 4-wheels for parades and such. But are there any 4 wheel carts that a single mini can pull happily? I was thinking a small buckboard or flatbed type wagon. That seemed like the lightest option but still a fun vehicle to drive. My other thought was the marathon style cart... anyone have any experience with either?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 23, 2015)

_My favorite four-wheeler, after the hitch wagon, is the big horse fine harness buggy. We restored it and Hubby made an attachment bar so that we can use the EE shafts or switch to a team pole to drive a pair. I will have to see if I can find a photo of it._


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 24, 2015)

How tall is your mare? Patty's Pony Place near Edmonton, Alberta, Canada, offers a couple of really cute 4 wheelers for single minis. Patty has posted on fb that she is updating the website, but you should be able to find the basic info on them, and some pics and videos. If I were shopping, I would chose one of them!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 24, 2015)

She is 36". I'll google Patty's and see what I can find. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2015)

So I checked out Patty's Pony Place and I love her "Dragonfly" cart. It's perfect. However, the price is a little steep... which I could totally get over, but I'm wondering what shipping would be. Eek! I'm going to contact her and see what info she's got for me. Thanks for pointing me in her direction


----------

